# Recommendations please - best hunting boots



## Farmgirl99 (28 November 2010)

As the title suggests really. My bf has offered to get me a new set of hunting boots for xmas because he is tired of me complaining that my feet are freezing out hunting. So any suggestions would be most appreciated of good hunting boots that will help to keep my feet warm as my current boots are a touch on the small side so I can only fit one pair of socks inside the at the moment! Thanks in advance


----------



## LizzieJ (28 November 2010)

Bromonts   Not strictly the right cut but what most people are wearing with us and keep feet super warm


----------



## spacefaer (28 November 2010)

LizzieJ said:



			Bromonts   Not strictly the right cut but what most people are wearing with us and keep feet super warm 

Click to expand...

:O :O Lizzie - be careful - you'll have Judgemental down on you like the proverbial ton of bricks!! No garter straps on Bromonts, and I bet you don't wear spurs with them either ;P

OP - depends on your lovely bf's budget - the BEST hunting boots are either Maxwell's or Davies - made for the job - sturdy leather to ward against thorns and gateposts and beautifully made...... however I suspect that the budget doesn't stretch that far (not many people's do lol!!)

Why not ask for a pair of your usual boots, just a size larger - then you can fit as many pairs of socks inside as you want

As a matter of interest, you'll keep your feet warmer if you have enough room in your boots to move your feet/toes - if they're squashed in with too many socks, you'll still be cold.

Try silk socks (ski ing ones) as an underlayer - they're not horrendously expensive but they really work!


----------



## LizzieJ (28 November 2010)

meeep, errr well yes I know but my bromonts keep my feet warm - if our serious showing MFH can cope, sure most will 

ets silk liners do work though and definitely buy boots big enough to allow for socks!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (28 November 2010)

boots big enough for sheepskin insoles, and thermal socks and room to move your feet around inside. anything tight will be cold.


----------



## Holloa (29 November 2010)

I got my pair of Equitectors after seeing jenhunt's boots. They are lovely. Very comfortable and are lined with something that keeps my feet toasty!!! Have a look... and very reasonably priced too!!
http://www.equitector.com/theboot


----------



## JenHunt (29 November 2010)

another one for equitector... Mine are about 3 years old and still polish up beautifully. I normally only wear cotton socks with them, but in really cold weather a nice thinish pair of merino wool socks are just the job!


----------



## Farmgirl99 (30 November 2010)

Humm, thanks all looks like its a toss up between Equitector and Bromonts then!


----------



## Aesculus (30 November 2010)

Another vote for Equitector - and if it helps,  Bailys subscribers get an additional 5% off the purchase price - the code can be found in the product review section of the website www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com


----------



## joe_carby (30 November 2010)

my OH hunts in ariat 1s think they are called H20 or something she says theyre really warm. not a typical hunting boot but if you not staff then no-one will say anything


----------



## Farmgirl99 (1 December 2010)

Thanks for all the advise, just ordered a pair of Equitector's which should arrive in time for xmas - looking forward to having warm feet on boxing day for a change


----------

